# [SOLVED] Learning MS-DOS



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello, I've been learning a couple different programming languages recently (C++, Java, Visual Basic, ect.) and I was wondering if someone here on this forum could point me in the direction of a good MS-DOS tutorial/guide. If not, oh well, but thank you anyway.

- Crockeo


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Learning MS-DOS*

Hi

Don't know if you mean MSDOS as in before Windows or "DOS" as in Windows CMD commands?
This is a site I use for the Windows CMD commands as well as some Resource kit commands. It shows all the switches you can use and also has some nice examples.
Windows CMD Commands


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Learning MS-DOS*

Hello Crockeo.

As far as programming for MS-DOS goes, the only decent resource I can come up with is here. It's updated nicely, and the author does a great job at explaining the subjects on the website.


----------

